# D3DX9_41.dll problem with FIFA12



## FIFA12 (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi forum

"The procedure entry point D3DXCreateEffectEx could not be located in the dynamic link library d3dx9_41.dll"

Got this error while trying to run newly installed Fifa12 Game, any ideas?

System : 

Win7 64bit
Latest preview 11.10 ATI graphics driver
i5 2500k
2 x ATI 5870 in crossfire
8GB of DDR3 ram
500GB HD


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

hello and welcome to TSF
download and install the latest Directx 9.0C from my signature


----------



## FIFA12 (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi, thanks for the reply but when i install it just goes "the components installed are now ready for use."


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

maybe it did install, did you try Fifa again?
if that did not work try to download directx web installer from here:

Download Details - Microsoft Download Center - DirectX End-User Runtime

what it will do, it will download a small installer for directx and will update online


----------



## FIFA12 (Oct 5, 2011)

Hey thanks for the reply again, yeah the game was still stuffed up, and after trying the web set up it just say "DirectX setup has determined that a newer or equivalent version of DirectX has been installed already. No installation is necessary." While my game is still causing the same error.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Try this one - DirectX 9.0c Redistributable June 2010 - It's the full 95mb download, so it won't check to see if you already have a more recent version. (Uncheck the optional Bing Toolbar during installation)

The DX9 that comes as part of Windows 7's DX11 is slightly different to the full 9.0c version. It's the full 9.0c that is needed for older games.

As FIFA12 is a new game and fully compatible with Windows 7, I did some quick research and found the error is only found on pirates copies of the game. Are you installing from the original retail DVD or are you using a downloaded copy?


----------



## FIFA12 (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi thanks for the reply, tried this and still the same result in the end. I have the retail version from EB Games, tried it on my friend's pc, works perfectly fine, so i called up EB store i bought it from, they said they do not know what the issue is, i guess i may have to return the game


----------

